# Uncappers?



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I bought a Kelley, electric vibrating uncapper (heated), but I'm not a big fan. It bolts to a Kelley uncapping tank so the cappings fall off and drain. It's not as fast as I would hope. At times the blade gets jammed with comb and then it begins to tear away more cells. I think the blade should be sharpened, but everyone I talk to says, "Oh no, not necessary." I don't like to turn the heat up too high and I've burned my thumbs a couple of times.

I continue to fall back to my RADA serated bread knife. The 10 inch blade never needs sharpening and it cuts through brood comb, pollen and will, if I'm not careful, start to trim my wood frames. No heat is needed. RADA is a company that sells knives to church groups as a fund raiser. Just about every church has a bunch of unsold knives sitting around looking for a buyer. Costs around 8 bucks. It works faster than the Kelley vibrating knife.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

